# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Новый раздел - Услуги и сервисы

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги, участники и гости проекта!

На сайт VirusInfo добавлен новый раздел - "Услуги и сервисы". В состав раздела входят на данный момент 4 страницы: "Лечение ПК от вирусов", "Обучение на VirusInfo", "Коллегиальная программа" и "Загрузка чистых файлов".

Данный раздел носит преимущественно информационный характер и предназначен для ознакомления с услугами, предоставляемыми нашим проектом.

Адрес раздела: http://virusinfo.info/index.php?page=services

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

Будут ли там услуги рекламного характера?

----------


## NickGolovko

Вы имеете в виду размещение рекламы на ресурсе? Если да, то страница с описанием рекламных возможностей VirusInfo готовится, но, вероятнее всего, будет отнесена к другому разделу.

----------

